# Drum Roll......



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

6 Puppies were born lasted night. 2 Buffs and 4 Blacks (different variations of colors). Can't wait to see the pictures... The countdown begins on bringing our puppy home...  :baby: :jumping: arty2: :twothumbs: :bday:

Our breeder is suppose to have two more litters this month. The 10th and 15th so not sure which litter I will pick from. But this is a good start....


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Kim :congrats: that's wonderful news :jumping:. It feels like it's been a long time coming. Do you have first pick?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

yay yay yay!
So pleased for you - you have been so patient


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAHOOOOOO!!!!! That is so exciting!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Great news!! Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy .. fab news  I cant wait to see photos .. ahhh puppies  so happy for you Kim xxx


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Oh Kim :congrats: that's wonderful news :jumping:. It feels like it's been a long time coming. Do you have first pick?


I don't think so, as I think there have been a few people waiting longer than I have. Believe it or not. But not concerned as the breeder has two more litters coming. And one mom she thinks is going to be a BIG litter. I asked her how many people were waiting. She didn't give a number, but I understand there will be more than enough puppies to go around.

I think any of the puppies she has will have a good start. So whichever one we pick will be a good dog. Plus I think the "real" molding of the dog will take place in our home anyways.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow Kim this is so exciting .. in 8 weeks time you could have your own puppy poo  

Lots of photos please ... 

Omg you are already cockapoo'ed and will make a brilliant owner .. such a lucky puppy xxx


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Yay! Good luck getting you pick 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is the first picture

http://www.kimrisley.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Puppies.jpg










Not much to see, but exciting.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH! little babies!!! what colour do you favor towards kim?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

How cute!!! Loving the little buff pups but they are all adorable xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

mandym said:


> How cute!!! Loving the little buff pups but they are all adorable xxx


agreed. I love the buff, blonde, cream ones. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> AH! little babies!!! what colour do you favor towards kim?


I think we are leaning toward a dark color. But hopefully a bit of light color splashed in.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous news Kim, you're on the last leg now , I bet you can't believe it....real life puppies xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yes black or chocs  ... classy and yummy


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

They are too cute!
Not long to wait now


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oooooo choices choices!! What colour poos are your favourite Kim? - it must be all very exciting for you all x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How exciting - AT LAST!!! I know you may not have one of these but it must be feeling much more real now. enjoy this time. xx


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

DB1 said:


> How exciting - AT LAST!!! I know you may not have one of these but it must be feeling much more real now. enjoy this time. xx


I'm inclined to see what the next litter looks like. As they should be born tomorrow. I would like to have a dark brown poo, then a full black one. I would like to be able to see his/her eyes and black little nose..


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> I'm inclined to see what the next litter looks like. As they should be born tomorrow. I would like to have a dark brown poo, then a full black one. I would like to be able to see his/her eyes and black little nose..


So let me get this right, you are going to get a choccy poo and then get a black one as well?!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice choice Kim.

You are lucky to have a choice of 3 litters, you will just fall in love with one and that will be job done.. saying that I fall in love with all of them ha ha ha .. 

Cant wait to see photos of your puppy choice .. so much fun


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great news....

xxx


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

DB1 said:


> So let me get this right, you are going to get a choccy poo and then get a black one as well?!



LOL no, hubby finally became okay with one dog.. I think two dogs would send him over the edge right now... LOL Maybe a few years down the road we will add another. But not right now.

If it was me I would like a few more, but it has been a while since having dogs. So probably will ease back into having dogs.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Delighted to see your drum roll post! Excellent news and delighted with your very soon to be cockapoo mum status! Gosh it's such an exciting time on here with all these pups.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Hurrah Kim at last! Loving those black/choccy ones! I have always had a soft spot for the darker colours. Can't wait to watch them grow up.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cant wait to see puppy photos xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Great news Kim, looking forward to more puppy photos. The black and buff ones do look adorable. Its a bit like waiting for a bus, three come along at once (this might be a bit of an English phrase ! ). 

Have fun choosing.


----------

